# Lopatnikoff, Nicolai (1903-1976)



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

View attachment 43605


Thanks to that CD, which I just stumbled upon serendipitously, I discovered this composer. But there's very little about him out there - there is no English wikipedia page at this time, and there are very few recordings of his music available.

From other sources (arkivmusic and identical information at allmusic credited to Blair Johnston) I learn that he was an Estonian composer who initially got attention with some works for mechanical piano...



> Lopatnikoff's music has been described as a blend of late nineteenth-century Russian nationalism and the leaner twentieth-century neo-Classical sounds of Hindemith and Stravinsky: rhythmically pointed but melodically voluptuous. His output includes the opera Danton (1932), a pair of piano concertos (both premiered by Lopatnikoff), four symphonies, and a great deal of chamber and piano music.


Sounds interesting enough. Has anyone heard any of these works? Any fans of this guy out there?


----------



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

Nikolaï Lopatnikoff (1903-1976) : Symphony No. 3 (1954)















Nikolaï Lopatnikoff (1903-1976) : Symphony No. 4 (1972)















Nikolaï Lopatnikoff (1903-1976) : Festival Overture (1965)















LOPATNIKOFF VARIATIONS AND EPILOG- MICHAEL GREBANIER















Lopatnikoff - Wind Concerto Op.41 (1963) - 3rd movement


----------

